# Orchids Sept 2010 mag notes



## Ernie (Sep 4, 2010)

See page 490, leftmost column, second paragraph, first sentence...

Y-T Wang states he now likes a mix of "70 percent long-fiber peat... 20 percent ... 1/2-inch pumas and 10 percent... perlite." 

Well, luckily Florida has its own native subspecies of puma, aka the Florida panther. We will be incorporating 20% Florida panther into our mixes from now on. The 1/2" ones might be especially hard to find though!!! Or maybe they just need to be cut down to size? Will be curious to compare our results to those using mountain lions, lynx, etc. I'm sure a knock-off additive market of house cats will pop up similar to the New Zealand sphagnum, Canadian sphagnum, and Chilean sphagnum debacle. 

Or, maybe he meant tennis shoes???!!! We could do a cultural study comparing Pumas, Nikes, Asics, and Sketchers as additives! 

Next, I found my new orchid wife! See page 513, figure 9... Constance Lecoufle! 




P.S. yes, I'm kidding about using felines in our mix! It was a typo, I'm pretty sure he meant pumice.


----------



## Hera (Sep 4, 2010)

Puma huh, we don't have those up here. Maybe I could substitute the local rogue feline population. But, I would worry about my blooms coughing up a hairball....


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2010)

You are pretty clever, Ernie!


----------



## etex (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm glad he,sorta,told us what the improved mix contained. It was a cliffhanger from the August issue,when he raved about the mix,but didn't tell us what was in it.

Ernie-Congrats on your new orchid wife!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 5, 2010)

Plants must be on top of the food chain...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

:rollhappy:


----------



## nikv (Sep 7, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Next, I found my new orchid wife! See page 513, figure 9... Constance Lecoufle!


I saw that photo and thought the same thing.


----------

